# refresh my memory



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Walking across another players line on the green: any reprocussion other than angry players?:dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

From what I can remember, the USGA have different rules than the R&A, although most are the same.

This side of the pond its just bad etiquette, and usually elicits a good growl. That said, if the line is damaged by a spike mark/scuff then the player who's line it is is entitled to repair the damage.

If its deliberate, and proving it would be nigh on impossible, its loss of hole in matchplay or a 2 stroke penalty in stroke play.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> From what I can remember, the USGA have different rules than the R&A, although most are the same.
> 
> I'be interested to know the difference. I'm under the impression that USGA and the R&A work closely with each other to maintain continuity.
> 
> I just went to the R&A website and my understanding of what I read is that R&A is the governing body and the USGA is compiant with what the R&A establishes


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Big Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can remember, the USGA have different rules than the R&A, although most are the same.
> ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think if a player walks across your line you should be allowed to give them a good whack with the club of your choosing! but thats just me it's one of my pet hates it is poorly poor etiquette.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think if a player walks across your line you should be allowed to give them a good whack with the club of your choosing! but thats just me it's one of my pet hates it is poorly poor etiquette.


Well then! What club would you use?:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

depends if you were playing with a nice young lady or not.........


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> depends if you were playing with a nice young lady or not.........


Better get new grips


----------

